# Mouse making chattering noise.



## Sockladle (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey all,
So I just signed up for this forum to ask a few quick questions about one of my females.
We got her about last July, she is super sweet and has always been vocal. However, I've noticed recently, that sometimes whenever my sister takes her out, she makes a loud, kind of "super" chatter. I can't really explain it, but it sounds similar to some mouse videos that have been titled "weird mouse noise". And then I saw the comments suggesting that they have a respiratory infection. I'm actually getting more and more worried that it actually is a URI. I'm not so sure what to do. I talked to my mom in case that it was, but she said she didn't think so because Oreo (the mouse) doesn't make the noise all the time. Just sometimes. She and her two other cage mates are all over 1 year old, so I don't think they have quite much time left. It sucks they don't have a long life span.  If she really is sick, I hope this doesn't kill her.
*BTW, about a vet because I know those comments will come*; I'm not so sure if we could take her to the vet if she needs it. It took me a while to convince my dad just to take one of my sick lizards to one. When I did that, they didn't really help and he ended up dying, plus it was $40 just for us to go in.

but since I'm bad at describing, here are two videos of her making said noises:










If it really is a respiratory infection, what can I do? I really hope I'm just being too worried for nothing and that she is just excited and happy.

Thanks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

To me it looks and sounds like she is actually sneezing as well as the rattling. I'd go with a respiratory infection, I got a box of snufferly mice in isolation at the moment. If she isn't contagious (has any of the others started doing it) it could be she had a respiratory infection and got over it bit it left her with scaring.

I've had pet mice I've called rattlers as they made that noise but wernt contagious, I did wonder if it was something genetic but was told most likley scarring from a uri. They live with other untill the died of old age and never infected others. But now With mine I give them a week or two to get over it, if I happen to have animal antibiotics (baytril is the common one for small animals here in UK) I'll give them some of that. If they don't get better they are putdown.l as I can't risk them infecting the rest of my many mice
I know a breder who sprays his snufferly mice with F10 disinfectant, I've tryed it and it didn't seem to help some are better some are going to be put down soon.

From what I gather from outer USA users it that over there you can buy things like baytril over the counter so don't need to see a vet (here in UK you can't it's a prescription med). I'd get some baytril and put 5ml in 75ml water bottle. Ment to change it every day for stop weeks.


----------

